
Node vs. Go: when to use what? - RPeres
https://github.com/heysphere/node-vs-go#node-vs-go-when-to-use-what
======
mvcatsifma
I don't see how wanting to "prototype something and move fast" is a good
reason for choosing NodeJS over Golang. It is fairly easy to build a highly
performant backend service in Golang using just the standard lib. See for
instance this wiki page:
[https://golang.org/doc/articles/wiki/](https://golang.org/doc/articles/wiki/)

